# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Entra en funcionamiento la Red de Agua Regenerada de Valdebebas en Madrid

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/entra-en-fun...bas-en-madrid/
Mar, 15 Jun, 2010
El proyecto de Red de Agua Regenerada que abastecerá el parque y las zonas verdes urbanas de Valdebebas está llamado a convertirse en una referencia internacional de desarrollo sostenible. Aquí se está llevando a cabo un proyecto que dará a luz a uno de los mayores parques construidos en una ciudad europea, con una extensión igual a la suma del Hyde Park de Londres y el Central Park de Nueva York. El parque de Valdebebas será único, no sólo por sus dimensiones, sino también porque se regará enteramente con agua regenerada. El riego de 129 hectáreas de zonas verdes con agua regenerada supondrá un ahorro de agua potable de 250.000 metros cúbicos al año.

Madrid, pionera

Madrid ha sido pionera en el tratamiento y depuración de sus aguas residuales mediante la puesta en marcha de innovadoras iniciativas que desde hace años le permiten tratar y depurar el 100% de éstas e, incluso, su regeneración y reutilización.

Esta vocación por ser una referencia en la gestión de las aguas se reforzó a partir de 2003, cuando el Gobierno de la Ciudad de Madrid se comprometió a mejorar el uso de este recurso limitado. Con ese fin, además de aprobar un plan de gestión de la demanda, una serie de medidas para afrontar épocas de sequía, o una normativa para fomentar su uso eficiente, se ha realizado un esfuerzo inversor sin precedentes en infraestructuras hidráulicas, que están transformando la ciudad y su medio ambiente, recordó durante la inauguración la delegada de Medio Ambiente del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Ana Botella.
Red de ahorro

La construcción de la Red de Agua Regenerada, que alcanzará casi 200 kilómetros y será la más grande de Europa cuando concluyan la totalidad de los tramos que la componen, es el ejemplo más claro del esfuerzo que se está realizando.

Cuando esté completada, la red supondrá un ahorro total anual de 26 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, con los que se podrán regar 4.098 hectáreas de zonas verdes y baldear 4.360 hectáreas de calles. En otras palabras, explicó Botella, nos permitirá ahorrar anualmente una cantidad de agua potable superior al consumo mensual de toda la ciudad. De este modo, estaremos mejor preparados ante posibles restricciones en caso de sequía.
Seis veces más que en 2003

Tras una inversión de casi 80 millones de euros están en servicio 86 kilómetros de red de distribución, 23 depósitos y 21 dársenas para la carga de camiones cisterna. Esto supone una capacidad para regar 1.846 hectáreas de zonas verdes, cifra que se alcanzará a medida que se realicen las conexiones con la red principal, se obtengan las autorizaciones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo y se creen nuevas zonas verdes asociadas a los nuevos desarrollos.

Gracias a la existencia de la red de agua regenerada, el pasado año ya se pudo comprobar el beneficio de estas infraestructuras: más de 5,5 hectómetros cúbicos de agua potable ahorrado, es decir 6 veces más que en 2003. Esta cifra equivale al consumo de agua anual de una ciudad de 75.000 habitantes, o bien al consumo mensual de una ciudad de 900.000 habitantes.
Suministro a Barajas y Hortaleza

La red de distribución de agua regenerada del Parque Forestal de Valdebebas parte de unos depósitos propios de 7.300 metros cúbicos que a su vez se abastecen de los depósitos de la red municipal de agua regenerada Red Norte Este-Rejas. A partir de los depósitos propios del Parque, el agua regenerada se bombea a la red de riego, compuesta por la tubería principal de distribución, anillos secundarios por sectores que abastecen las redes locales y un anillo secundario perimetral para el riego de las zonas perimetrales de transición al parque. Asimismo, gracias a la entrada en servicio de esta conexión con la red de agua regenerada municipal, se podrán regar 34,85 hectáreas de zonas verdes públicas de la Ciudad Aeroportuaria de Valdebebas.

Como novedad, hay que destacar que en el diseño de la red de distribución de agua regenerada de este desarrollo urbanístico se ha contemplado no sólo el riego de las zonas verdes públicas, sino también la posibilidad de que cada parcela privada acometa su red de riego interna, algo novedoso en los desarrollos urbanísticos de Madrid. Este tramo de la Red suministrará agua regenerada a los distritos de Barajas y Hortaleza para regar el Parque Juan Carlos I, el Jardín del Capricho, el Golf del Olivar de la Hinojosa, los Recintos Feriales, el Parque de Valdebebas, la Ciudad Aeroportuaria Valdebebas, el Golf de la Moraleja, el Campus de la Justicia y Sanchinarro. Además, permitirá baldear 635 hectáreas de calles en el área que abarcan todas estas zonas.

Esto supondrá un ahorro de 4,5 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de agua potable, de los cuales prácticamente el 10% corresponde al agua potable que no será necesaria para el riego del Parque de Valdebebas y de la Ciudad Aeroportuaria de Valdebebas.

Fuente.- Ayuntamiento de Madrid.

----------

